# Dog won't drink after operation



## sillymaja (Jan 18, 2009)

Bert had an operation on Tuesday (for laxating patella) and although he has eaten a little bit (and has peed and pooed) he has not drunk a drop since he came home (probably since he left home on Tuesday).

Getting a little concerned as last time (he had to have the other leg done too) he ate and drank fine. He is as comfortable as possible otherwise.

I've tried giving an ice cube - but he doesn't even want to lick that

Hope someone can help - might ring our vets later though.


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

I had to make Poppy drink after she was spayed, I found it easier to put water on her nose and she licked it off, slowly but surely she started drinking properly again, though, was slow going but we got there in the end...

Hang on in there! xxx


----------



## sillymaja (Jan 18, 2009)

Have now made an appointment with our vet.... don't think it's good to wait any longer.


----------



## LittleMissSunshine (Aug 31, 2008)

sillymaja said:


> Have now made an appointment with our vet.... don't think it's good to wait any longer.


very good plan!!! Hope it gets sorted!!xxxxx


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Try putting some goats milk in the water


----------



## Guest (Mar 13, 2009)

You need to speak to your vet, it is vital that your dog has fluids, they may need to put her on a drip
regards
DT


----------



## sillymaja (Jan 18, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> You need to speak to your vet, it is vital that your dog has fluids, they may need to put her on a drip
> regards
> DT


Seeing vet later this morning - knowing my vet (who's fantastic) they will probably do that (the drip) which I think would be the best thing for him.


----------



## ~jo~ (Jan 10, 2009)

i put milk with my boys water after his op as he was the same


----------



## sillymaja (Jan 18, 2009)

All was ok - didn't need a drip. Eyes and gums are healthy/moist.

Sods law - guess what the little bugger did when we got home??? Yup - had a large drink LOL

He's doing just great and putting weight on the leg a little now too


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

sillymaja said:


> All was ok - didn't need a drip. Eyes and gums are healthy/moist.
> 
> Sods law - guess what the little bugger did when we got home??? Yup - had a large drink LOL
> 
> He's doing just great and putting weight on the leg a little now too


So glad to hear all is ok with your dog now. xxxx


----------

